# supply chain management



## Eng.sunya (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .....
اريد من حضرتكم مساعدتي في موضوع acdemic proposal for supply chain management 
ماذا ممكن امن اكتب وكيف ... على الرغم من انه غير مطلوب منى سوى 2000 كلمة في هذا الموضوع ....
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والعرفان ....


----------



## محمد الاكرم (24 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام
ادخلي
supply chain management - 4shared.com download free - 1
وفقك الله


----------

